
The Newspaper Navigator Dataset: 16M Historic Newspaper Pages - T-A
https://arxiv.org/abs/2005.01583
======
legatusmundi
Some background: [https://www.infodocket.com/2020/05/07/machine-learning-
the-l...](https://www.infodocket.com/2020/05/07/machine-learning-the-library-
of-congress-newspaper-navigator-dataset-is-now-available-over-16-million-
pages-from-chronicling-america-processed/)

The dataset itself: [https://news-navigator.labs.loc.gov/](https://news-
navigator.labs.loc.gov/)

------
jhymn
Recenty my browser's home page is a real-time stream of randomly clipped
newspaper articles going back to the 1600s:
[https://newspaperarchive.com/clippings/](https://newspaperarchive.com/clippings/)

It's fun to see what people are digging into the newspaper archives for, and
to speculate how it may relate to present or future events.

Note: paid subscribers see more (which I am for family history purposes).

------
chris_wot
You should also try Trove's newspaper archives. See
[https://trove.nla.gov.au/newspaper/](https://trove.nla.gov.au/newspaper/)

~~~
msla
And the Library of Congress' own newspaper archives:
[https://chroniclingamerica.loc.gov/](https://chroniclingamerica.loc.gov/)

~~~
aaronbrethorst
There's some fascinating stuff in there, like this from the Bamberg Herald in
November 1918:
[https://chroniclingamerica.loc.gov/lccn/sn86063790/1918-11-2...](https://chroniclingamerica.loc.gov/lccn/sn86063790/1918-11-21/ed-1/seq-1/#date1=1918&index=0&rows=20&words=Influenza&searchType=basic&sequence=0&state=&date2=1920&proxtext=influenza&y=0&x=0&dateFilterType=yearRange&page=1)

~~~
xtiansimon
Wonder what the print run was on that day, lol

